
Hamap as SPARQL rules–A portable annotation pipeline for genomes and proteomes - lelf
https://academic.oup.com/gigascience/article/9/2/giaa003/5731417
======
jerven
Better upvote my own work ;) I will be happy to answer questions. Especially
about the motif motif alignment with regexes.

